# IPO2 Obedience video



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Back in March I competed at the UScA Southeastern Regionals with my female Malinois. It was my first ever Regional event. It was not our day for tracking so we didn't title, but we did receive 90-92 in Stadium under some very tough judging! I couldn't be more proud of my girl. She tries her little heart out for me in everything that we do. 

Just wanted to share our OB video with ya'll! 


Bacardi - IPO2 - Obedience - YouTube


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Looks like a V - congrats!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing. You two look like a great team


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Pity, the video stops like that, I wanted to watch further!
I like the way your dog was heeding, absolutely glued to your leg, she turned her eyes away from you only once, and not really, just askance look at something. Wish you all the best, she is very promising.
I believe, you were lucky with weather!


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful work.
How long did it take the two of you to get to that point?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Beautiful! Very nice! Bacardi just loves working for you. The bond is evident!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw it in person and it was a very nice performance!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Super!


----------

